# PerfessorEvil's Nightmare updated



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Howdy all. I have pictures from Halloween up on my website. Much earlier than usual... I got tired of my relatives and co-workers pestering me to update. 

Big thanks to Dave the Dead for his Rising Spirits prop... my version was very popular with the ToTers.

http://www.perfessorevil.com/halloween_2007.asp


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was major sweet Perfessor! If I could afford them that's the kind of haunt I'd like to put together... just go total skelly-mania all over the place.

And that's awesome that you helped out your neighbors with the extra props. Share the wealth and help Halloweenify the whole neighborhood!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool display Perfessor! I really like the angle of your skeleton holding the hangman rope...he's really petting his weight against it. (nice touch)


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> very cool display Perfessor! I really like the angle of your skeleton holding the hangman rope...he's really petting his weight against it. (nice touch)


Thanks! I wasn't sure it was going to work, but I have the skeletons mounted on lengths of galvanized pipe, and it's driven about a foot into the ground.

Heh... with the skeleton and the Barbie pneumatic, I didn't pound the stake in deep enough. It rained, the skeleton sagged against the coffin, and Barbie was in a VERY inappropriate position.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

PerfessorEvil said:


> It rained, the skeleton sagged against the coffin, and Barbie was in a VERY inappropriate position.


LOL That sounds like MY kind of haunt! :googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Why is it that I immediately predicted you would be the first person to comment on that?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sickie very rarely lets us down. 

Good looking yard, there perfessor.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great yard pics! Your monstermud wallbreaker looks great!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the wallbreaker


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 
Huh... guess I better get started on that Wallbreaker how-to.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! Nice display..Impressive!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That teeter-totter (no pun intended) is awesome. Great display.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Great display! 

I'm looking forward to a video...and the wallbreaker how-to.

I've never done a monster mud prop before, but I think I'm inspired enough now to give it a shot.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work Prof


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys... you all guilted me into finishing the Monster Mud Wall Breaker how-to. 

http://www.perfessorevil.com/MMWallBreaker.asp


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Although my "to do" list for next year is quite long, this one jumped very close to to the forefront.

Thanks so much for the how-to link for the wallbreaker.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a fantastic looking haunt! Love the skeleton theme... and it's sooooo cool that your neighbors wanted to get in on the action!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job!!!!!the pics were wicked.........


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics Perf..
lighting was nice
you sure have alot of BFH in your haunt.
Love your hearse!


----------

